# Cristipher Paolini



## bbgun (Aug 26, 2004)

Eragon, Eldest, the inheritance trilogy all things that we can look foward to from this young inspiring author. Post here if he's one of you're favorites.

Ben


----------



## Vixen (Sep 4, 2004)

Isn'e he the author of Eragon? I haven't read that book, but I've heard much critisim for it from young authors, maybe envious critisism....


----------



## CelticBardess (Sep 5, 2004)

Ooh!  I love Eragon!  I can't wait for _Eldest_ to come out!  Christopher has been like a god-send to me, since after reading Eragon, I began working harder on my own fantasy novel!  He is one of my favorite motivations!

-Anne.


----------



## Ryushi (Sep 5, 2004)

Has the book come out in paperback yet?

My library doesn't have it and the HB is too expensive. or is it worth it?

Yes, I hear a lot of envious critism of him...

Ben M


----------



## Akiko (Sep 6, 2004)

I just started reading Eragon last night, so far it's really good.


----------



## bbgun (Sep 8, 2004)

Yeah,
it's probably my favorite book of it's perticular genre, I think that it might even be able to surpass the lord of the rings eventually.

Ben B.


----------



## CelticBardess (Sep 9, 2004)

I wouldn't say that, especially when you compare the two.  I mean, I know that they're trying to get a movie deal for "Eragon" but could you possibly see anyone say "oh that Murtagh, he's so hott!  And the way he fight.....and the......the.....*swoon*swoon*"  Okay, so I could see me doing that, but that's about it.  Heh.  I would be happy if they don't ask Ian McKellan or Christopher Lee to play Brom.  I won't go see it if they do!  Gah!  Sorry, I just have a thing about casting people who like to cast guys like them in the same type of role that they just won an Oscar for.  Like with Alfonso Cuaron and PoA.  Ooh, that annoyed me to no end!  Anyways.......

I don't know.  I just think it's hard to surpass something that just revived itself into an eleven-Oscar multi-million franchise. 

-Anne.


----------



## bbgun (Sep 10, 2004)

Yeah, I know what you mean, it gets extreamly annoying when they cast the same people to play the same generic charactors time and time again, I can't stand that either. Perhaps they'll bring in some new blood for the Eragon movie though, I can see Christipher Paolini giving new authors  a chance expecially because he's a new blood author.

-Ben


----------



## A_MacLaren (Sep 11, 2004)

As one of the young writers who hates Paolini, and I'd it known I resent that 'envy' comment. I'd rather be original and unknown than generic and famous.
Actually, that's a lie...


----------



## Eiji Tunsinagi (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm still young and I only write stuff that original, as in----you havent seen it anywhere---and hell, I think its just good enough to make me famous, too. Original and famous!? Arent I aiming to high? I should just stick to what most you writers do and take the generic but famous road...

I bought Paolini's book and I have to say it is very well written (though it seems like he was tryig to hard at some points). But even though its well written doesnt mean its not the most over-used, cliched fantasy idea....in the history of fantasy, practically.

But, hey, its well written...whats the rest matter?


----------



## bbgun (Sep 13, 2004)

Yes, It does kind of play in on the same key points, but it's fresh and well writen, I enjoyed it much better that the long and monotonous lord of the rings trilogy.

-Ben B.


----------

